# Should I buy these Volkl Kendos?



## Edd (Sep 6, 2011)

Hmmm, new and last years model for $599 with bindings.  170cm, which is a tad short for me but with a knee injury I'm ok with that and I wouldn't mind a little extra tree and bump quickness.  I'd be selling the bindings that come with them (Marker Griffons) and putting on Kneebindings.

What to do, what to do...that's a good price for Volkls.


----------



## Madroch (Sep 7, 2011)

Lost of info/reviews on epicski-- but I've never skied it so I am useless.


----------



## Edd (Sep 12, 2011)

Haven't pulled the trigger but I was very close the other day.  I skied the Hardsides (98 waist) almost exclusively last year but I'm feeling the need to get a pair with a width in the 80s and keep the Hardsides for skinning.  My Public Enemies are getting old but I'm starting to think about mounting those with Kneebindings early in the season and see how my knee performs.  If everything checks out than the Kendos are at the top of the list.

I've bought skis two years in a row and I'm likely to buy a set this year.  I'm out of control.

edit: Weird.  Thought I saw a post by bigbog and was responding.  It was gone when I submitted this post.


----------



## bigbog (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah Edd, pulled my temporary off-the-wall-without-skiing them response....just try for right sizing..  They are a typical Volkl...slightly burlier than some brands....  Without any time on em' that's all I can say...  however with the pre-season prices it's sometimes tough not to buy...can always sell em' bar any coreshots..


----------



## Edd (Sep 20, 2011)

I just bought these.  I blame all of you for not talking me out of it.  Apologize!


----------



## bigbog (Sep 21, 2011)

Congrats man...hope they offer up some fun...


----------



## Edd (Sep 27, 2011)

Fed Ex stopped by while I was out for a couple of hours this morning.  Damn!  Those poor Kendos are out in the streets wanting to come home...


----------



## Skimaine (Sep 27, 2011)

Demo-ed the Kendos last year.  Loved them.  Great east coast ski.  Grippy on the hard pack and also super quick edge to edge.  Should be fun bump and tree ski.


----------



## Edd (Sep 27, 2011)

Nice.  I haven't demoed them but I've tried the Mantra in the same length and found them really nice so I'm optimistc they'll function well as a daily driver.  They are one of the best reviewed skis out there right now.


----------



## Skimaine (Sep 28, 2011)

Edd said:


> Nice.  I haven't demoed them but I've tried the Mantra in the same length and found them really nice so I'm optimistc they'll function well as a daily driver.  They are one of the best reviewed skis out there right now.



The Kendos are close kin to the Mantras.  They are kind of the "sport" version of the Mantras.    Quicker and forgiving.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 30, 2011)

Skimaine said:


> The Kendos are close kin to the Mantras.  They are kind of the "sport" version of the Mantras.    Quicker and forgiving.



Agreed.  I demoed them last season as well.  Going from my Mantras (170) to the Kendos in the same length, I found the Kendos to be the fun Mantra. (but not quite as fun as the Bridge)

And congrats on the purchase!!! Be sure to post a review


----------

